# Bacchus Brewery



## curly (20/2/08)

I get my beer brewed at Capalaba Brisbane, at Bacchus Brewery. Great team down there, GREAT beer over 100 recipes and we all have our personal Favourites. I have a two tap keg system in the bar, which allows me to have two different brews on tap at all times. If your from that part of town try them out, do a google and check them out on the net. I have been down there for three years and just love them and the beers they brew. They brew from the grain and not the extracts that most BREW your own places use. Unique and delicious.


----------



## razz (20/2/08)

It's good to hear that a BOP is doing AG brewing. You don't happen to have shares in the place , do you Curly ?


----------



## curly (20/2/08)

I wish I did, I am just a very loyal customer


----------

